# Keystone night skiing questions



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I truly don't remember when I was there how they do it...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They have their schedule here.

But just in case your finger is tired from clicking...


> Lifts turn from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. on night ski nights. Keystone is open 9 a.m.- 4 p.m. non-Night Skiing evenings. Night skiing and riding is available on Dercum Mountain and in the A51 Terrain Park on the following days during the 07/08 season:
> Wednesday - Sunday, 11/21 - 11/25
> Friday - Saturday 11/30 - 12/15
> 7 days a week 12/19 - 1/6
> ...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, thanks, the schedule is actually wrong I believe because we were going to head up there last week and my fiance called ahead and the person on the phone told her that it didn't start until the 20th :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Night riding @ keystone is one of my favorite things. I went up xmas eve and it was pretty good PP but then i went the night after xmas and it was ALL ice, only did 4 runs and left because it was so bad, so its hit or miss depending on their conditions. but anyways, if you decide to go up and do some more night riding hit me up, i usually go once or twice a week.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I went up there about a week ago when it was snowing and it wasn't too bad. They were still busier at night than Loveland is during the day :laugh:


----------

